# Which Morrells Water Based Product?



## JasonMuteham (16 Sep 2010)

Hello,

I am trying to get my head around the Morrells product range. I have visited their website, popped into the local branch and studied the brochures and I am still no wiser.

I want to spray some radiator covers white, preferably in a water based product. The covers are made from birch ply. Which products do I need/will work?

Searching the forums shows that 362 is often used, but could I use 312 or 332? Do I need a primer or can I use multiple coats? 

Thank you.


----------



## Richard Findley (17 Sep 2010)

Hi Jason,

I regularly use the Morrells 362 waterbourne lacquer and highly recommend it!!

If you are spraying wood then you can use it on it's own and just build up layers - what they call "coat on coat", you'll need about 3 coats.

I assume you are using coloured/pigmented lacquer? I have used Black (mostly), White and the Clear Gloss versions. For colours on to MDF you are best to first use the 8005/641 White Primer. This is a fantastic product! To prep the MDF, plane the edges and sand with 240 grit then spray with the primer. Dries in about half an hour then sand with 400 grit, this leaves a smooth edge ready for a couple of coats of your top coat 362. It really is that simple.

The only other thing it would be worth you getting is some medium cone filters, the primer is a "high solids" finish and so soon gets little chalky bits in it but if you run it through a filter first it works just fine. 

Filters are about 12p each and the primer and 362 are both about £35 each (IIRC) so it is a bit of an outlay but the last for ages and they are really worth it!!

HTH

If you you need any ore advice just ask!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## JasonMuteham (17 Sep 2010)

Richard Findley":2n64dhe8 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I regularly use the Morrells 362 waterbourne lacquer and highly recommend it!!
> 
> ...



Richard,

Thanks for the information, most helpful!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## JasonMuteham (20 Sep 2010)

Richard Findley":19191jv7 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I regularly use the Morrells 362 waterbourne lacquer and highly recommend it!!
> 
> ...



Richard,

A quick question. Do you filter 362 if it's pigmented?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Richard Findley (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Jason,

You can do but usually a new can is nice and smooth with no bits in. I use gloss black most of all as my biggest customer is a gothic firm! I usually decant a 5lt can into 5 or 6 Robinsons Squash bottles and chuck away the can as I find they don't pour well and they can seperate a little if you use them infrequently. Don't forget to shake it up well first! Once split down they are much easier to handle and I rarely need to filter it but if you find your gun spitting and bloking then by all means run it through a filter first. The primer always needs filtering though in my experience.

HTH

Richard


----------

